# Finding native sound drivers for ASRock N68C-S UCC motherboard



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

So essentially, I am having issues with my separate sound card but only the microphone plug-in as it creates static background noise. I've looked at my drivers but can't seem to get rid of it. I am using an SB Audigy sound card with Creative drivers and they absolutely suck. 

But anyway, I was stupid when I installed the drivers for my motherboard and I never installed the integrated sound card drivers and then I lost the CD, so I looked around the internet on the homepage but only found drivers for HD sound? I tried to install it but it complains that I got no HD drive. Would someone know if there are any drivers available that I can download for my motherboard? The production name is in the thread title.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

LeaT said:


> So essentially, I am having issues with my separate sound card but only the microphone plug-in as it creates static background noise. I've looked at my drivers but can't seem to get rid of it. I am using an SB Audigy sound card with Creative drivers and they absolutely suck.
> 
> But anyway, I was stupid when I installed the drivers for my motherboard and I never installed the integrated sound card drivers and then I lost the CD, so I looked around the internet on the homepage but only found drivers for HD sound? I tried to install it but it complains that I got no HD drive. Would someone know if there are any drivers available that I can download for my motherboard? The production name is in the thread title.


The motherboard audio driver is from Via, did you try that one?
VIA high definition audio driver ver:v7700d

btw SUCC ? Nice name for a motherboard!

Edit: possibly you need to turn on onboard sound via Bios settings on startup.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

mimesis said:


> The motherboard audio driver is from Via, did you try that one?
> VIA high definition audio driver ver:v7700d
> 
> btw SUCC ? Nice name for a motherboard!
> ...


Tried to install those, it says it can't find an HD audio drive, wtf? Maybe I should try again.

EDIT
Nope, still same issue...


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

LeaT said:


> Tried to install those, it says it can't find an HD audio drive, wtf? Maybe I should try again.
> 
> EDIT
> Nope, still same issue...





> 3.4.2 Chipset Configuration
> 
> Onboard HD Audio
> Select [Auto], [Enabled] or [Disabled] for the onboard HD Audio feature. If you
> ...


What did you select in BIOS?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

mimesis said:


> What did you select in BIOS?


I haven't bothered to reboot to check my BIOS settings yet. I suspect however that I use the basic settings so it is possible that it's turned off because I got a sound card in the PCI slot.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

LeaT said:


> I haven't bothered to reboot to check my BIOS settings yet. I suspect however that I use the basic settings so it is possible that it's turned off because I got a sound card in the PCI slot.


So you either take the soundcard out, or you set the onboard audio on ENABLED. I guess you need the front panel also.
Enter bios pressing F2 or DEL at startup. That should do it, I think.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

LeaT said:


> So essentially, I am having issues with my separate sound card but only the microphone plug-in as it creates static background noise. I've looked at my drivers but can't seem to get rid of it. I am using an SB Audigy sound card with Creative drivers and they absolutely suck.
> 
> But anyway, I was stupid when I installed the drivers for my motherboard and I never installed the integrated sound card drivers and then I lost the CD, so I looked around the internet on the homepage but only found drivers for HD sound? I tried to install it but it complains that I got no HD drive. Would someone know if there are any drivers available that I can download for my motherboard? The production name is in the thread title.


Because of the paucity of information you provided about your system, I choose to assume that you are using weenix. Weenix kernel has no support for sound hardware. Good luck!


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I turned on the settings in BIOS and I could install the drivers properly. Using the motherboard microphone jack didn't change anything though. The static sound remains. I am using the line-in on the backside as I'm fairly sure I disabled the front part because my case is very small and when I changed some hardware it was too difficult for me to draw all the cables and such.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

LeaT said:


> I turned on the settings in BIOS and I could install the drivers properly. Using the motherboard microphone jack didn't change anything though. The static sound remains. I am using the line-in on the backside as I'm fairly sure I disabled the front part because my case is very small and when I changed some hardware it was too difficult for me to draw all the cables and such.


Then it could be the microphone itself. Maybe you can check it on a different amp. It should be a normal jack, so you can't use the plugs of headsets that use one plug for both in/out.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

mimesis said:


> Then it could be the microphone itself. Maybe you can check it on a different amp. It should be a normal jack, so you can't use the plugs of headsets that use one plug for both in/out.


It's new and the issue has been like this for a long time and the course of many microphones.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Do you have a lot of other electronics nearby? Any un-shielded speakers? Does it persist if you move your computer to another room and try it there? Try different cables going to the sound card? Can you change your cords from plugs to USB connectors? Try turning any gain or auto-levels down/off? Do you have the ability to check the microphone's software settings to make sure the levels are set properly?

Just brainstorming here, but there's a lot of other things you could eliminate to pinpoint the source of the static.


-ZDD


----------

